# All That Twist > Image Corner >  "Catching Up on Some Z's During the Class of 1,2,3ssss

## zeeast



----------


## Ash

lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

What Ash you are making fun of me??????/

----------


## Ash

kiyoon woh pix main larki app ho?  :Big Grin: 

aray main tu pix deekh kar hass rahi hoon na  :Smile:

----------


## Zaheer

class mein bahot mazzay ki neend aati hai btw  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

:Big Grin:  wah mujhe apna zamana yaad aa gaya

----------


## urban_angel

Wah kia baat haii... :sleep;

----------


## Majid

:lol: 

Ye yaqeenan accounting key class hogey  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

me ko tu sab classes main hi neend atti hai  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## zeeast

nahi ....ye tu Microwave & comm.Lab ki class hai......

----------


## tashfeen

hahhaaaaaaaaaaaaa....it reminds me of my friend "fatima" wo bhi ahmesha aisy hi soti thee "current issues" ki class mein :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

:Big Grin:

----------


## nisha aswani

hahahahha

----------


## l_cm_l

good, i also used to sleep just like this :P

----------


## zebijns

Mein hifazti kaam kar k sota hoon  :Big Grin:  cap pehan k gardan neechi kar k book samnay rakh lia karta hoon  :Embarrassment: ops: :blush:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing...

----------


## villies

thax for sharin gudd stuff

----------

